# colnago catalogue



## tomdejong (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm looking for prior years colnago catalogues. 

Where can I download them? Does anyone know??

thanks
Tom


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

I do not think it out there yet...looking myself!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

He isn't looking for the 2009 catalog, but the prior year catalogs. I'm surprised that Colnago doesn't offer them in pdf format yet.


----------



## tomdejong (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep,
I'm looking for the prior year catalouge, like 2004, 2005 and 2006.

maybe someone scanned them?

Tom


----------

